# Should Account Holders Bear the Sins of their Friend?



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

A couple of incidents yesterday got me thinking about this question. So I thought I'd post it here to see what everyone thinks...

1) Passenger gets an Uber ride for her friend to ride home solo from a picnic (friend's iPhone is dead). Passenger is super-cool, extremely nice, and very thoughtful.

Her friend, however, is not so pleasant, and puts her shoes against the leather of the seat-back in front of her to tie them. Are you freakin kidding me? Disrespecting my car like that is an automatic one-star. But if I do that, I'm dinging the friend. So I had to think about it, how to rate?!?

2) Passenger gets in the car with two friends. Pax is super-nice, friendly, and enjoyable to have in the car. One of her friends, however, gets out food from a pocket during the ride and starts eating it without asking. That is a huge pet peeve of mine. My kids aren't allowed to eat in my car, so strangers certainly may not either.

Yet once again, if I take it out on the rating, the cool passenger suffers.

What do you do in these types of situations?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Difficult situation either way, but you may think of it like a credit card. If you give someone the right to use your credit card (auth user), you are responsible for all of their actions. So if you use the app with your name and card for someone else, you are responsible for their actions. If you bring along friends, you are responsible for them. It may not be the fairest of options, but one can see the similarity with authorized users on a credit card.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Not sure if a passenger suffers at all due to a low rating. They can have a rating of 1.0 and still order rides .And there is always some desperate driver out there who will pick up anyone regardless of the PAX rating.
Rate them whatever you want useless though it is.


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

Not sure if the ratings are as useless as all that. It's not unusual for my passengers to lament their rating, saying that they've noticed it's harder to get an Uber ride when they want one. Happened just tonight, in fact, pax mentioned it's harder to use Uber since a driver dinged him.

Maybe it's different in different markets, but in DC it makes a difference.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

GGDaddy said:


> My kids aren't allowed to eat in my car


You may run into trouble when they become teenagers. Mean dads usually regret it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

GGDaddy said:


> A couple of incidents yesterday got me thinking about this question. So I thought I'd post it here to see what everyone thinks...
> 
> 1) Passenger gets an Uber ride for her friend to ride home solo from a picnic (friend's iPhone is dead). Passenger is super-cool, extremely nice, and very thoughtful.
> 
> ...


If the app holder has had his/her friend ride on their account once it will quite possibly happen again. So yeah, unless the app holder apologises and gives a nice tip up front to thank me for the annoying friend being sent with me (this DID happen to me once, on a surge no less, and the friend was very annoyingly drunk, but otherwise harmless) or the app holder is in the car and makes their friend behave, or at least tries AND tips nicely and apologies for said friend, then yes, they get dinged as if they were the offending pax.


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

Stygge They're already teenagers. I'm not a mean dad, I'm a "explain the reason for boundaries" dad--they understand it's my work car (for non-Uber day job) and it needs to be clean. They respect my wishes on the things I care about. In turn, I respect their wishes on the things they care about. As a result, so far there's none of the teen turmoil I've been expecting... (tempting fate here by saying that)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

GGDaddy said:


> Not sure if the ratings are as useless as all that. It's not unusual for my passengers to lament their rating, saying that they've noticed it's harder to get an Uber ride when they want one. Happened just tonight, in fact, pax mentioned it's harder to use Uber since a driver dinged him.
> 
> Maybe it's different in different markets, but in DC it makes a difference.


I picked up one the other day that had a 4.51. Didn't want to but I had used up my free no accepts on non surges and didn't want to be timed out.

He complained 2 drivers had canceled and one actually drove past and canceled as he drove by.

Anyway I explained about ratings and he went on a rant about how we were there to serve him, etc. Absolute ******. Gave him a 1 because he said he wrote in and complained about the canceling drivers. It was a 1 mile trip less than $5 to me even with surge btw. This was at 3:45 am so not as many drivers around. During busy time I don't think pax notice, but when there's only a few drivers and they don't want you it's more obvious.


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

Scott Benedict & Fuzzyelvis thanks for your points of view. I'm kind of leaning that way, just having trouble getting myself to pull that trigger on someone I actually like...


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I completely understand, but there's really no other way. Plus if they only use their accounts with jerks, then every ride they take or give away is a jerk ride and the rating is deserved.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Just curious if you let the friend know what they did is not acceptable. If you didn't they will continue to think it's ok and continue with the bad behavior.


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

observer said:


> Just curious if you let the friend know what they did is not acceptable. If you didn't they will continue to think it's ok and continue with the bad behavior.


For the reason you describe, under normal circumstances I do let people know when behavior is not acceptable. Heck, today after rolling away from a pax who had lit a cigarette after seeing me arrive, I texted him "sorry, no cigarettes" before I canceled-do-not-charge-rider.

In these two particular cases, I did not:

1) The shoe tie-er on the friend's account--I thought long and hard about whether to say anything. I concluded she would likely be embarrassed, and might overcompensate by complaining how over-the-top I had been to her friend--who wan't there to hear how nicely I had asked--and might give me a 1* for my trouble.

2) The eater--was a very short trip (3 min), and the food wasn't making crumbs, so I decided to just not deal with it. I should have, but the damage was done, the ride was over, and I didn't want a ratings ding.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

GGDaddy said:


> For the reason you describe, under normal circumstances I do let people know when behavior is not acceptable. Heck, today after rolling away from a pax who had lit a cigarette after seeing me arrive, I texted him "sorry, no cigarettes" before I canceled-do-not-charge-rider.
> 
> In these two particular cases, I did not:
> 
> ...


That's the problem with the rating system, consequences are more severe for drivers than for pax.


----------



## Drk280 (Feb 8, 2016)

Why are you so uptight? I have had teen girls put their feet on my dash with no shoes, no biggie, people sometimes share hot fries with me also.. Another no biggie, if you're so uptight about your car being used as a public transport vehicle maybe you should not drive it for that purpose. In all purpose those people are handing over their money unless they are not destroying the car or physically attacking you it's all ok, gosh, I've had several attractive women massaging my neck how can that be a bad thing.


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

Drk280 Okay Judgy McJudgerson, lowering myself to your level:

Why are you such a slob? If you're only going to use your car for public transport and nothing else, maybe you should install a popcorn machine and put a taxi light on top? If you have a day job where you ferry clients, who cares if they sit in french fry grease? Why not quit your day job and only drive Uber?

So long as people are handing you 3 dollars, they have the right to disrespect and destroy your vehicle. If you're ever going to drive Uber you have no reason to expect your car to be useful for anything else gosh. I've had several attractive women tell me I have a beautiful car how can that be a bad thing.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

GGDaddy said:


> Scott Benedict & Fuzzyelvis thanks for your points of view. I'm kind of leaning that way, just having trouble getting myself to pull that trigger on someone I actually like...


Look at it this way: if the friend vomited all over your car would you turn the pics in for a cleaning fee? If so, you CLEARLY hold them accountable to the tune of $200.

If you'll do that, what's a few stars? If you'll take their money (and not a small amount) on account of their friend and your misery and inconvenience then shouldn't they be dinged to a lesser amount for your having to put up with their annoying friend who does everything BUT puke?

For me, if there's no tip, being annoying will only be the difference between 2 and 1 stars anyway.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I was the one who said I would hold the account holder accountable.


----------

